# Season in Alaska



## Aussie*Rider (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey 

Was thinking of doing a season in Alaska but don't really know much about it. Is it the kind of place you'd do a season, or just a short trip? 
Also does anyone know whether Alyeska is the best resort to go to there?

If you have any info on riding in Alaska that would be awesome!
Cheers


----------



## Aussie*Rider (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for that!
Those pics are amazing. WOW!
So can you work and live in anchorage pretty easily? Are people generally friendly there - as I'd be moving there on my own and don't know anyone there. 
Do you know what Alyeska is like on powder days in terms of crowds and getting tracked out?

Am not too fussed where I work - as long as it's nights so I can ride during the day! Will try to get a job with the resort, but it's a bit harder I think for Australian's because I think they give more jobs to locals. Which is fair enough. But will keep trying


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget about Eaglecrest! Personally, I like it quite a bit better than Alyeska in terms of layout and in my very limited experience Eaglecrest gets better snow. Alyeska has nicer facilities, and is probably a bigger mountain overall..but Eaglecrest seems to have more accessible hiking terrain within and just outside area boundaries and aside from the old lifts I like the layout better. One thing that is definitely influences my opinion though is that both times I have ridden Alyeska it as been a solid block of ice, never got to experience good fresh there. Eaglecrest was the opposite, only been there once but one day was stormy and the other bluebird with about 12" of new. I also think Juneau would be a better town for "down time" than Anchorage but again, just my opinion. Going to Fairbanks this February, and hope there will be enough light to check out the place Snowolf mentioned. Below are some cell phone pics from one run down West Bowl. I need to post the good pics from this trip in a TR of my two days here, not much info online about Eaglecrest but the place is a hidden gem.

Hiking to West Bowl (looking back)









looking back down the valley









about halfway down bowl









comin down the mountain.........


----------

